# Spanish school lunch?



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

My son will go to a private spanish school in sep. The fee is about 720 euros per year.The books cost about 250 euros. We also have to pay 475.00 for the foods. I do not understand Spanish very well. I am not sure 475.00 euros cover whole sep. to next Jun or not?

Can anybody give me an idea about the price for the school lunch here?

We paid 2.2 pounds in UK but it seems more expensive here.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sandraw719 said:


> My son will go to a private spanish school in sep. The fee is about 720 euros per year.The books cost about 250 euros. We also have to pay 475.00 for the foods. I do not understand Spanish very well. I am not sure 475.00 euros cover whole sep. to next Jun or not?
> 
> Can anybody give me an idea about the price for the school lunch here?
> 
> ...


we were paying 4.25 € per day per child when they were in state primary school - but that was up to 4 years ago & I believe it's gone up quite a bit since then

if for example it had only gone up to 4.75, that's 100 days, so 20 weeks - about 5 months

I think you'd better ask - & are you sure 750€ is fees for the whole year?


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> we were paying 4.25 € per day per child when they were in state primary school - but that was up to 4 years ago & I believe it's gone up quite a bit since then
> 
> if for example it had only gone up to 4.75, that's 100 days, so 20 weeks - about 5 months
> 
> I think you'd better ask - & are you sure 750€ is fees for the whole year?



Thanks and will ask them tomorrow.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

My niece gets her lunch at a state school and it costs 4.25€/day. A private school would set their own price, but 470€ for the year sounds very cheap. 

But what really sounds too cheap is 720€/year for school fees. Are you sure it's not that much per month?


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

kalohi said:


> My niece gets her lunch at a state school and it costs 4.25€/day. A private school would set their own price, but 470€ for the year sounds very cheap.
> 
> But what really sounds too cheap is 720€/year for school fees. Are you sure it's not that much per month?


It is spanish private school,not international school. I think the food price is wrong and I misunderstood.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

€475 sounds like it should be for the term (about 3 months). We pay €122 per month for lunches in a concertado, state schools are cheaper. We also pay a voluntary fee of €45 on top (covers costs of school assistants). We have to supply the mid morning snack as well, but other schools include it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> My niece gets her lunch at a state school and it costs 4.25€/day. A private school would set their own price, but 470€ for the year sounds very cheap.
> 
> But what really sounds too cheap is 720€/year for school fees. Are you sure it's not that much per month?


it does sound way too low

unless it's a state/concertado?


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it does sound way too low
> 
> unless it's a state/concertado?


Maybe it is. I check the document again and it is said IMPORTE ANUAL 723.04 €.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it does sound way too low
> 
> unless it's a state/concertado?


Not includes the school uniform yet. It cost a couple of hundred euros.But the school suggest we buy them in Aug in case the boy gets bigger !


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> Maybe it is. I check the document again and it is said IMPORTE ANUAL 723.04 €.


Importe anual , means annual amount so presumably its for the whole year


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sandraw719 said:


> Maybe it is. I check the document again and it is said IMPORTE ANUAL 723.04 €.


At our Concertado, the cost for midday meal is 7.20€.

I would be more concerned that the books are only costing 250€ - this is VERY low in my experience.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> At our Concertado, the cost for midday meal is 7.20&#128;.
> 
> I would be more concerned that the books are only costing 250&#128; - this is VERY low in my experience.


I asked a couple of people and lunches are still 4.25€ at the state primaries in Javea. 
The import anual is annually, so I guess that's right.
Yes the books seem cheap too, unless the child is very young. Infantil don't have many books nor do yr1 for instance


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I asked a couple of people and lunches are still 4.25€ at the state primaries in Javea.
> The import anual is annually, so I guess that's right.
> Yes the books seem cheap too, unless the child is very young. Infantil don't have many books nor do yr1 for instance


Thanks.He is in infantil 5 but already has many schools- 2 years in China and 6 months in UK,now will be in Spanish school.Poor chap!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sandraw719 said:


> Thanks.He is in infantil 5 but already has many schools- 2 years in China and 6 months in UK,now will be in Spanish school.Poor chap!


My younger daughter started in infantil 5. By then she had had 1.5 years in the UK system, half a year or so in a US kindergarten and a while back in the UK system. 
She settled more quickly in the Spanish school than anywhere else despite not being able to speak Spanish!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> At our Concertado, the cost for midday meal is 7.20€.
> 
> I would be more concerned that the books are only costing 250€ - this is VERY low in my experience.


7.20€.
Ouch!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> At our Concertado, the cost for midday meal is 7.20€.
> 
> I would be more concerned that the books are only costing 250€ - this is VERY low in my experience.


For a 5 year old?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I have found this site that covers a lot of information:

Los gastos de la vuelta al colegio

Here's what google translate says (it's a bit ambiguous because it translates "concertado" to "private" but you can figure it out fron the original):



> The Confederation of Consumers and Users of Spain (CECU) calculates the costs they will face this year families facing the back to school for the 2013/2014 course: will be 1,268 euros in public schools, 5,232 euros in private schools and 2,386 in private schools.
> 
> Both books , such as school equipment, clothing and dining spending has doubled in value compared to last year, when CECU estimated spending 510 euros for public schools and 917 in subsidized.
> 
> ...


----------

